# Gentoo commence un peu à me fatiguer

## Jean-Francois

Je suis volontairement un peu provocateur mais c'est tout de même un peu l'impression que j'ai ces derniers temps. J'ai de plus en plus de trucs qui merdent.

- J'ai déjà posté ici à propos de gnumeric, et le problème n'est toujorus pas résolu. J'en suis réduit à utiliser OpenOffice Calc à défaut, mais ça ne me plait pas du tout.

- Il y a quelques jours j'ai eu envie d'essayer, pour voir où il en était, Evolution. Emerge sans souci, mais au lancement du programme j'obtient une belle fenêtre pour entrer des informations sans aucune info sur leur nature. En regardant de plus près, la fenêtre s'intitule "Identit". Encore un problème de gestion des accents. Comment est-ce possible ?

- J'utilise depuis des mois bluefish pour réaliser mon site perso. A ma grande satisfaction, la version gtk 2 est disponible depuis peu sur Gentoo (pour info elle était déjà depuis des mois dans la RH 8.0). Elle se met à planter avec une facilité... et en plus il n'apparaît même pas dans le menu Gnome 2.

Tous ces aléas, et quelques autres non sités, font que plus le temps passe et plus je me pose des questions sur Gentoo. J'en ai marre de passer mon temps à résoudre des problèmes. Je n'ai pas le temps nécessaire actuellement pour ça.

----------

## arlequin

Tu n'as peut-être pas tort sur ce que tu dis... il est vrai que tout ne marche pas comme sur des roulettes quand on utilise une gentoo. Il faut savoir que c'est toi l'architecte de ton système, contrairement à d'autres distributions comme la Mandrake (que je trouve très bien), RedHat et autres. De ce fait, les erreurs ont plus de chances de survenir du fait que tu es fait une mauvaise manipulation, aussi infime soit-elle... et du fait que tu n'as peut être pas un niveau suffisant pour construire de but en blanc un système complet et opérationnel.

Mais ce que reflette tout message à tout de même deux points positifs :

- c'est en cherchant, en se dépatouillant, en galérant que l'on trouve les solutions... et donc un plus grande satisfaction. Personnellement, un système qui s'installe et se configure tout seul ne m'évoque que peu d'intérêt.

- c'est en apportant des critiques constructives que l'on pourra faire avancer les choses, évoluer les programmes...

Pour ce qui est de ton problème, il reste presque un cas à part. Le problème est que la langue française est une des seules langues occidentales à comporter autant de caractères accentués. Il faut savoir que la majorité des développement ne se sont pas fait par des français et que les développeurs ne prennent pas toujours comptent des spécificités de chaques utilisateurs.

Au dela de tout ça, je n'ai qu'un seul conseil à te donner: ne te décourage pas !

Quant à tes problèmes, continues à chercher de l'aide sur les forums, le net, les chan irc... et regarde qui a eu des problèmes similaires... rien n'est perdu d'avance, surtout pas sous Linux !

Voilà... bon courage pour la suite !

----------

## crevette

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> - J'ai déjà posté ici à propos de gnumeric, et le problème n'est toujorus pas résolu. J'en suis réduit à utiliser OpenOffice Calc à défaut, mais ça ne me plait pas du tout.

 

Gentoo n'est une distrib commerciale, les gens qui debugguent font ca lorsqu'ils ont le temps. 

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> - Il y a quelques jours j'ai eu envie d'essayer, pour voir où il en était, Evolution. Emerge sans souci, mais au lancement du programme j'obtient une belle fenêtre pour entrer des informations sans aucune info sur leur nature. En regardant de plus près, la fenêtre s'intitule "Identit". Encore un problème de gestion des accents. Comment est-ce possible ?

 

Il y a un bug qui a ete ouvert (par moi en parti), tu aurais cherché ou demandé (un thread existe), tu aurais su comment resoudre le probleme . d'ailleurs je ne suis pas sur que ce soit uniquement un bug de evoltion mais de gail. ouvre un bug chez Ximian.

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> - J'utilise depuis des mois bluefish pour réaliser mon site perso. A ma grande satisfaction, la version gtk 2 est disponible depuis peu sur Gentoo (pour info elle était déjà depuis des mois dans la RH 8.0). Elle se met à planter avec une facilité... et en plus il n'apparaît même pas dans le menu Gnome 2.

 

C'est un probleme particulier à toi ou quelques uns. pour moi ca marche. De toute facon c'est un beta (0.8)

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> Tous ces aléas, et quelques autres non sités, font que plus le temps passe et plus je me pose des questions sur Gentoo. J'en ai marre de passer mon temps à résoudre des problèmes. Je n'ai pas le temps nécessaire actuellement pour ça.

 

Alors, Au revoir!!!

Si tu ne comprends pas la philosophie Linux, c'est que tu peux retourner voir Windows.

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo n'est une distrib commerciale, les gens qui debugguent font ca lorsqu'ils ont le temps. 

 

Certe, mais elle n'est pas censé non plus être une bidouille de copain de fac.

Quand on vente le fait de rester au plus proche des sources on peut espérer minimiser les risques de bugs.

S'ils n'ont pas suffisamment de temps, ils ne se lancent pas dans un système dont il vente justement la rapidité des updates et la qualité du suivi. Ou alors ils deviennent aussi menteurs que des vendeurs de produits commerciaux.

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a un bug qui a ete ouvert (par moi en parti), tu aurais cherché ou demandé (un thread existe), tu aurais su comment resoudre le probleme . d'ailleurs je ne suis pas sur que ce soit uniquement un bug de evoltion mais de gail. ouvre un bug chez Ximian. 

 

J'avais jetté un oeil il y a quelques jours ou semaines sur le sujet mais les solutions proposées n'étaient pas satisfaisantes à l'époque. J'y rejetterais un nouvel oeil.

 *Quote:*   

> Alors, Au revoir!!!
> 
> Si tu ne comprends pas la philosophie Linux, c'est que tu peux retourner voir Windows.

 

Les grands mots sont lachés. C'est à peine croyable comment des guignols qui ont découvert linux il y a 2 mois se prennent pour des Dieux et veulent donner des leçons.

Ca fait plus de 6 ans que j'utilise Linux au quotidien, et aujourd'hui y compris dans mon travail.

Linux n'est plus un système expérimental ! Il peut prétendre au statut d'outil de travail, mais je ne suis pas certain que la Gentoo soit encore mûre pour ça (En tout cas pas encore au niveau d'une Debian par exemple). 

Je suis le premier à déplorer cet état de fait, j'aime bien le principe de Gentoo, mais en pratique, en quelques mois d'usage la situation c'est pluto dégradée. C'est un constat personnel.

Peut-être avez-vous d'autres expériences, mais peut-être aussi n'utilisez-vous pas les même outils que moi.

C'est évident que si c'est pour faire tourner Apache, emacs, ou mutt, ça va marcher...

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Tu n'as peut-être pas tort sur ce que tu dis... il est vrai que tout ne marche pas comme sur des roulettes quand on utilise une gentoo. Il faut savoir que c'est toi l'architecte de ton système, contrairement à d'autres distributions comme la Mandrake (que je trouve très bien), RedHat et autres....
> 
> 

 

C'est justement la raison qui m'a poussé vers Gentoo. Mdk et RedHat prennent trop la philosophie MS de penser a ta place et de te dire ce que tu dois/peux faire ou pas.

Celà dit, j'avais débuté avec Slackware... 

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais ce que reflette tout message à tout de même deux points positifs :
> 
> - c'est en cherchant, en se dépatouillant, en galérant que l'on trouve les solutions... et donc un plus grande satisfaction. Personnellement, un système qui s'installe et se configure tout seul ne m'évoque que peu d'intérêt.
> ...

 

C'est mon but, mais certains problèmes restent en suspens et on a pas toujours le temps de les résoudre.

Or quand on utilise certains outils régulièrement et qu'on se met a avoir des problèmes avec ça devient très vite énervant.

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est de ton problème, il reste presque un cas à part. Le problème est que la langue française ...
> 
> 

 

Aujourd'hui les environnements gèrent toutes ces variables et je pense que ce type de problèmes ne devraient plus exister surtout dans un système comme Linux qui est certainement le seul système au monde à être programmé par des gens d'autant de nationalités différentes.

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au dela de tout ça, je n'ai qu'un seul conseil à te donner: ne te décourage pas !
> 
> Quant à tes problèmes, continues à chercher de l'aide sur les forums, le net, les chan irc... et regarde qui a eu des problèmes similaires... rien n'est perdu d'avance, surtout pas sous Linux !
> ...

 

Je sais tous ça, mais il n'empêche que autant j'aime bidouiller quand j'ai du temps, autant j'aime pourvoir m'appuyer sur un système qui fonctionne bien le reste du temps, car au jour d'aujourd'hui je n'ai plus autant de temps à consacrer à ces problèmes.

J'ai pris un risque en passant à Gentoo, et j'espèrais (j'espère) y gagner au bout du compte par rapport à mes nombreuses années sous RH.

----------

## arlequin

En même temps, en voyant le concept même de la Gentoo et le fait que c'est toi qui construit ton système montre bien à quel point cette distribution n'est pas à mettre en tout les mains.

D'un autre côté, j'ai appris bien plus en utilisant une gentoo pendant 6 mois qu'en utilisant une Mandrake pendant quelques années (j'ai commencé avec une 6.1).

Quant à l'utilisation de la distrib. Gentoo pour un poste de travail utilisé au quotidien... je veux bien. Mais ce n'est pas en 1 mois que tu apprendras tous les fondamentaux de cette distrib. Et il me paraît clair qu'il faut s'attendre à se casser les dents à un moment donné. Il faut savoir prendre sur soit... et aussi prendre en compte ses besoins et attentes vis-à-vis de l'outil de travail. Le passage à une Gentoo paraissait-il obligatoire ?

Bref, tout ça pour dire que vous y allez un peu vite en besogne. Linux oui, mais pas avant de savoir pourquoi !!

Sur ce, je tiens juste à dire qu'à titre personnel, je trouve la Gentoo plus qu'à mon goût et que je vais me régaler en l'installant sur ma prochaine becane...

Ps: profites pas du thread pour vous foutre sur la gueule !!   :Wink: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'un autre côté, j'ai appris bien plus en utilisant une gentoo pendant 6 mois qu'en utilisant une Mandrake pendant quelques années (j'ai commencé avec une 6.1).
> 
> 

 

Ma toute première install de Linux était une Slackware alors que RedHat n'existait pas encore.

J'y suis revenu un peu plus tard avec la RH 4.0 à l'époque.

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo pour un poste de travail utilisé au quotidien... je veux bien. Mais ce n'est pas en 1 mois que tu apprendras tous les fondamentaux de cette distrib. 
> 
> 

 

Celà fait 5 mois que j'utilise Gentoo. Je ne prétend pas en avoir fait le tour. Seulement quand quelque chose fonctionnait bien pendant des mois, qu'il se mette à ne plus fonctionner ne me parait pas sain. Ca me rappelle ce qui arrivait quand j'étais sous Windows.

----------

## DuF

Bon déjà je pense Jean-François que tu as récolté ce que tu as semé  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis volontairement un peu provocateur...

 

Ensuite crié partout que tu utilises Linux depuis 6 ans, c'est pas ce qui va rêgler le problème. Y a des gamins ça fait à peine 2 ans qu'ils connaissent Linux et ils maîtrisent bien plus que moi.

Ensuite finir par : 

 *Quote:*   

> Ca me rappelle ce qui arrivait quand j'étais sous Windows.

 

Forcément ce n'est pas très sain non plus pour le débat  :Smile: 

Pour ma part je pense qu'il existe suffisamment de distributions linux sur terre pour trouver celle qui nous correspond.

Et gentoo est une distrib jeune, faut en être conscient et accepter les erreurs, erreurs qui ne se reproduisent pas.

Maintenant si au bout de 5 mois tu n'en es pas content, bah change de distribs, y a pas de mal. Pourquoi ne pas tester une sorcerer ou root-linux ?

J'entends dire que par exemple la sorcerer gère excellement bien les paquets, upgrade, désinstallation... enfin bon c'est ce qu'on m'a dit  :Smile: 

Je trouve dommage de se prendre la tête pour ça en tout cas !

----------

## TGL

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Tu n'as peut-être pas tort sur ce que tu dis... il est vrai que tout ne marche pas comme sur des roulettes quand on utilise une gentoo. Il faut savoir que c'est toi l'architecte de ton système, contrairement à d'autres distributions comme la Mandrake (que je trouve très bien), RedHat et autres. De ce fait, les erreurs ont plus de chances de survenir du fait que tu es fait une mauvaise manipulation, aussi infime soit-elle...

 

Je suis aussi d'accord pour le «pas comme sur des roulettes». Mais je ne pense pas que la cause principale soit les erreurs de manip'. Le "problème", s'il y en a un, est plutôt dans les principes qui régissent les releases de logiciels :

 * Sous Redhat, Madrake, etc:

 - la distrib est en phase de developpement, y'a des développeurs, et des testeurs au fur et à mesure, et ça merdouille joyeusement mais c'est normal, et puis les gens qui utilisent ça aiment ça ;

 - et puis une nouvelle version de la distrib doit sortir dans X temps ;

 - les developpeurs freezent les paquets, et ont X temps pour fixer les bugs individuels et les bugs de cohabitation de cet ensemble, sur une archi unique ;

 - quand c'est +/- fait, la distrib' sort, et sera utilisée dans les conditions où elle a été débugguée ;

 - les roulettes sont +/- rondes, en fonction du +/- précédent.

 * Sous gentoo:

 - une nouvelle version d'un soft sort ;

 - presque tout de suite, quelqu'un bricole un ebuild minimaliste qui fonctionne chez lui ;

 - le paquet est testé par un mainteneur (ou un par architecture, suivant les disponibilités), et si c'est bon chez lui (eux), il est rendu public, avec les ~arch qui vont bien ;

 - le paquet est testé par quelques fadas qui accèptent le ~arch. Cette phase révèle souvent une première salve de bugreports. Mais il faut garder à l'esprit que ces testeurs sont peu nombreux, et sont souvent sur des systèmes intégralement hyper à jour, càd souvent presque identiques ;

 - quand ces bugs sont résolus (qlqs jours à qlqs semaines), le paquet est considéré stable, "~" est supprimé ;

 - arrive alors la deuxième salve de bugreports, beaucoup plus fournie de par la variété bien supérieure d'utilisateurs (qui a dit testeurs ?). Par «variété d'utilisateurs», j'entends variété d'archis, de compilo, d'options de compil', de noyaux, de combinaisons des versions des librairies utilisées, de configurations de tout un tas de choses (serveur X, polices, services, etc.) ; 

 - ces bugs ne sont résolus qu'au fur et à mesure des version "-rX" (et entre ces version, regardez les Changelog), alors que le paquet est déjà public... et donc susceptible de créer de nombreux mécontentements ;

 - cette phase, on n'en vient généralement jamais vraiment à bout, elle est plutôt avortée par la sortie de la version suivante du logiciel.

Ce que je veux souligner, c'est que sous Gentoo, un paquet rendu public et déclaré "stable" n'offrira jamais la même sécurité que le même paquet dans une distribution monolithique, parceque là il n'aura jamais été testé/debuggué dans toutes les conditions auquelles il va être soumis une fois sorti. 

Je sais pas trop ce que vous en pensez, mais peut-être que je donne l'impression que le mode de livraison monolithique est finallement plus raisonable... Et bah tout ce que je dirai, c'est que je suis au contraire un gentooeur ~arch très satisfait, mais là je commence à avoir la flême de développer. Qu'à celà ne tienne, si jamais ma prose (bien longue pour ce qu'elle apporte de substance au débat finallement, désolé) vous inspire des commentaires, faites les (et puis vous pouvez completer/corriger aussi, parler du "freeze" de portage, de la GRP, etc.). Et quant à moi, je ferrai les miens plus tard (ou plus tôt plutôt).

----------

## Jean-Francois

La vision de TLG me semble malheureusement réaliste.

Je dit malheureusement car celà suppose que tant que le mécanisme ne change pas la Gentoo ne pourra jamais prétendre au même status que les distrib plus classiques.

En fait, je suis déçu, c'est vrai. Déçu si Gentoo ça n'est que ça et déçu aussi car la distrib idéale n'existe toujours pas  :Rolling Eyes:  . J'en ai eu assez des retouches maison des distrib RH et Mdk, sans compter les problèmes d'update. J'aime pas les outils Debian et la lenteur de disponibilité des paquets. 

Je deviens peut-être trop exigeant, mais globalement plus j'utilise Linux et plus les lacunes des distrib me dérangent (sans remettre en cause la qualité du système).

PS : Si je cris bien haut que j'utilise Linux depuis longtemps, c'est que j'en ai marre de voir ici ou là (c'est très fréquent dans les news) des réflexions du genre "retourne sous windows", "t'as rien compris à linux", etc, dès qu'on a le malheur de remettre en cause quoi que ce soit. 

Les gens qui font ces réflexion les assimilent systématiquement à des newbies qui n'y connaisse rien. Non on peut relativement bien connaître et critiquer aussi. Et puis ce n'ai pas en tenant ce genre de discours qu'on fait avancer le schmilblick.

----------

## Sleeper

Dans ce cas la, pourquoi ne pas faire ta propre distrib .. Celle qui colle le plus a tes besoins et t'y tenir, en ne faisant evoluer que les progs/paquets qui t'interessent et seulement, par exemple, quand il ya a correction de bugs majeurs .. etc ...

Je pense que tout le probleme vient surtout de bien savoir ce que l'on veut faire et avec quelle distrib ...

Personnellement, apres avoir teste, moi-aussi depuis un petit moment (j'ai commence a toucher a linux en meme temps que toi je pense),  plusieurs "grosses" distribs (Slackware / SuSe / Mandrake / RedHat / Gentoo), je n'apprecie plus trop Mandrake/RedHat/SuSe, et j'avais tendance a revenir a la Slackware pour sa simplicte et sa transparence .. avant de connaiter gentoo ...

Maintenant dans le cadre du boulot, la distrib utilisee etait la RedHat .. parce que c'etait celle qui faisait la + professionnelle pour les "decideurs" : les boites pour vendre leur soft, veulent souvent pouvoir dire "On tourne sous tel environnement", et en plus ca leur permet d'economiser le support ( "Sous Mandrake ?? .. desole le soft n'est certifie que sous RedHat."), et aussi d'avoir eventuellement qq sur qui taper si rien ne marche (si tant est qu'elles achetent du support a RedHat).

Voili, voilou  ...

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Quote:*   

> Dans ce cas la, pourquoi ne pas faire ta propre distrib .. Celle qui colle le plus a tes besoins et t'y tenir, en ne faisant evoluer que les progs/paquets qui t'interessent et seulement, par exemple, quand il ya a correction de bugs majeurs .. etc ... 
> 
> 

 

1) Je n'en ai probablement pas la compétence

2) Je n'en ai absolument pas le temps

Donc j'essaie de me contenter de ce qui existe, mais parfois ça coince.

----------

## DuF

AMHA, la distrib la mieux pour toi ce serait une slack, vu ce que tu décris, enfin bon ce n'est que mon point de vue.

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Quote:*   

>  AMHA, la distrib la mieux pour toi ce serait une slack

 

Sur plusieurs points oui...

Sauf pour la gestion des dépendances (tgz oblige).

----------

## arlequin

Je sais ce qu'il te faut : un iMac!!  :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

Oué ça pourrait le faire un iMac, même qu'il pourra installer gentoo dessus   :Razz: 

----------

## tecknojunky

C'est le lot des systèmes qui sont installer à partir des sources.  Faut quand même avouer qu'automake a accomplie un certain miracle en rendant possible la compilation sur divers environnements.

Gentoo a poussé plus loin en créant un système de dépendance pour des  sources, mais l'intégration sans faille n'est pas au rendez-vous encore.

C'est vrai pour Slackware.  J'ai souvent eu moins de difficultées à compiler des logiciels sur cette plateforme que sur Gentoo.  Le problème que j'ai avec Gentoo, c'est que la configuration est légèrement plus complèxe à Slackware.  Alors c'est un peu plus long à régler les problèmes.

Faut dire aussi que Gentoo m'a facilité l'accès à plein d'autres options auxquelles je ne m'étais jamais attardé auparavant (tel, les flags de compilation).

En bout de ligne, je crois que c'est une question du temps à mettre pour bien comprendre le système de Gentoo.  Entre autre, comprendre les ebuilds.

Mais je comprend la frustration de JF.  Moi aussi j'aimerais bien "utiliser plus", "réparer moins"  :Wink: 

----------

## doug-x07

Intéressant à lire, ça fait un bon mois sur les forums qu'on entend pas mal de monde commencer à se plaindre de la qualité avec Gentoo. C'est trop facile de dire que c'est à nous de tester ou de faire sa propre distribution. D'accord si tout le monde va sur Bugzilla ou contribue à sa façon les choses avanceront, mais il y a des limites et un minimum de qualité à assurer.  

Par exemple les problèmes qu'on a vu avec webrsync, portage et Perl, qui sont quand meme des éléments du système de base, sont indicatifs d'un problème plus profond. Si vous ne me croyez pas et si tu t'y connais en Python, allez sur cvs et faire des diffs sur les dernières versions de portage, ou lisez les sources pour comprendre comment c'est maintenu. Ca fait peur de voir la façon dont une idée géniale est en train d'évoluer. 

Le fond du problème à mon avis est que Gentoo se cherche encore et devient victime de son succès. Si en fin de compte l'utilisateur est réduit à réparer en permanence, soit la documentation n'est pas assez bien faite, soit le système n'est pas concu comme un ensemble cohérent. Si Gentoo devait devenir un distro ou on est obligé de réparer en permanence, autant dans ce cas utiliser LFS. Là au-moins on apprend encore plus et c'est la liberté totale de faire comme on veut. Si par contre Gentoo aspire à devenir un distro sérieux, alors il faudra peut-etre que l'équipe de devs se donne les moyens (organisation, ressources et disponibilité) pour assure sa qualité. 

Ok quelqu'un va sans-doute dire "oui mais c'est gratuit et ils travillent bénévolement". Meme chose pour Debian et OpenBsd. Ce n'est pas la meme orientation, mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'existe pas des bons éléments dans leur approche à retenir. Gentoo a un avantage encore sur les autres distros grace a des idées novatrices. Quand les autres auront comblé ce retard, l'argument de la qualité sera décisive. 

Gentoo en ce moment ressemble étrangement à la situation de Sorcerer avant le départ de Kyle, ou le projet a eu un succès soudain et l'équipe qui le gérait avait du mal à suivre. J'espère simplement que les gens impliqués avec Gentoo ne feront pas le memes erreurs. 

Par rapport à la situation de Jean-François je suis étonné que personne n'a suggeré un des bsd. C'est vrai que portage est plus souple que les ports. Mais a part ça, tu as presque tous les memes softs et beaucoup plus de stabilité (sans parler des autres avantages). Mais bon pour les puristes ce n'est pas linux, juste un vrai unix   :Wink: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *doug-x07 wrote:*   

> Par exemple les problèmes qu'on a vu avec webrsync, portage et Perl, qui sont quand meme des éléments du système de base, sont indicatifs d'un problème plus profond. Si vous ne me croyez pas et si tu t'y connais en Python, allez sur cvs et faire des diffs sur les dernières versions de portage, ou lisez les sources pour comprendre comment c'est maintenu. Ca fait peur de voir la façon dont une idée géniale est en train d'évoluer. 

 

Voilà une réplique que je trouve intéressante.

J'ai lu sur le Net qu'il y a dissention dans le groupe de développeurs justement à cause de la façon dont portage à été développé.  Ça conçernait davantage la qualité du code que sur les fonctionnalitées.  

Je suis pas un gourou de Python et encore moins de C.  Je suis un vieux de la vieille du bon vieux temps DOS (ou tout était moins convivial, mais combien moins complexe) et j'ai fait pas mal de soft en procédural.  Faut pas être un génie pour réaliser qu'un interpréteur comme python aura innévitablement des problèmes de performance en ce qui a trait au traitement des dépendances qui ne sont, ni plus ni moins, qu'un arbre de recherche.

Ce genre de limitations d'un interpréteur n'est pas nouveau et, particulièrement, dans le cas de Python, il existe déjà plusieurs solutions qui permettent d'intégrer Python avec C(++) afin de bénéficier de la performance du code machine.  Je suis tomber sur des discussions entre les membres de Gentoo et ils semblerais que M. Robbins en mène plutôt large dans le groupe.

Bof, vive l'opensource.  Sorcerer a son Lunar Linux, Slackware a son Lrs, il est inévitable (mon avis) que Gentoo subira un fork bientôt (si ce n'est déjà en préparation).  N'importe qui qui a déjà, le moindrement, fait la compilation de plusieurs logiciels aura sûrement pensé à un système similaire à celui de Gentoo.  Moi oui.  J'y pense.  J'apprend.  L'important, pour moi, evec Gentoo, c'est de comprendre comment les ebuilds sont faits afin de pouvoir les modeler selons mes désires.  C'est ce qui fait défaut à Gentoo.  Trop de paramètres à apprendre, pas assez d'intégration pour contrôler chaque emerges individuellement.

J'ai sauté sur cette distribution dès que j'en ai apris l'existence... le système de dépendance pour des sources.  Mais je suis resté sur mon appétit.  Mettre sur pieds un serveur c'est une opération qui requiére généralement une mise en place initiale puis ensuit on surveille les mise-à-jour de sécurité.   Un système de dépendance c'est bien, mais pas utilisé intensivement.  La dépendance est géniale pour un desktop mais, dans son ensemble, Linux est encore un peu derière Windows pour la convivialité (et même l'intégration) et le faire à partir des sources ajoute à la difficulté.  

Mais j'ai confiance.  J'ai commencé à utiliser Linux il y a 3 ans et, dans ce cour laps de temps, je constate d'énorme progrès.  Au début, je devais me soucier de savoir si j'aurais des pilotes pour mon équipement.  Je me plaignait que les programmes n'étaient pas consitants (en terme de touches, le copier-coller, etc).  Auhourd'hui, c'est chose du passé.

Maintenant, on a des distribution compilés comme Gentoo.  Tout simplement géniale.  S'il se plante, c'est pas si grave parce que il y aura toujours quelqu'un en arrière pour rammasser les bons morçeaux qui restes et faire quelque chose d'encore plus géniale.  Tour ce que ça prend, c'est du temps.  :Cool: 

----------

## doug-x07

 *technojunky wrote:*   

> J'ai lu sur le Net qu'il y a dissention dans le groupe de développeurs justement à cause de la façon dont portage à été développé. Ça concernait davantage la qualité du code que sur les fonctionnalitées. 

 Ca a l'air de chauffer pas mal sur irc et sur gentoo-dev en ce moment. Bon c'est comme ça sur n'importe quel projet et c'est pas forcement une mauvaise chose. Mais ce que j'ai entendu c'est surtout des disputes pour l'orienatation générale du projet. Comme dans les forums, le clivage entre ceux qui veulent tout, tout de suite, et ceux qui veulent un système réellement intégré se fait sentir. 

 *technojunky wrote:*   

> Je suis tomber sur des discussions entre les membres de Gentoo et ils semblerais que M. Robbins en mène plutôt large dans le groupe

 Je me vois mal émettre des critiques à son égard, car il a quand meme réussi à amener Gentoo si loin, rien à dire  :Cool:  . Ca ne veut pas forcément dire que c'est la personne qui peut l'amener plus loin encore.  L'organisation des devs en un cercle restreint qui prend toutes les décisions de façon arbitraire m'inquiète. C'est vieux, mais il y a eu le fameux exemple de Bevin, un des développeurs les plus doués (et experiménté), qui est partie parce qu'il a fait une implementation de portage en C++(pure mereveille d'ailleurs) que personne voulait considérer sérieusement. Et j'en passe sur d'autres depuis. Une organisation avec une personne qui dirige tout permet à un projet de avancer rapidement au démarrage. Quand le projet devient plus important je crois qu'une organisation un peu plus rationale et démocratique permet de mieux avancer. C'est juste un avis perso.

 *technojunky wrote:*   

> Bof, vive l'opensource. Sorcerer a son Lunar Linux, Slackware a son Lrs, il est inévitable (mon avis) que Gentoo subira un fork bientôt (si ce n'est déjà en préparation).

 C'est ca la beauté du open source   :Very Happy:   L'intéret collectif l'emporte toujours et si une implementation d'une idée tourne mal quelqu'un d'autre le récupère et l'améliore. Par contre un fork avec Gentoo me parait plus difficile à négocier qu'avec d'autres projets. Cela sous entend d'avoir pas mal de ressources en matière de serveurs et de devs disponible tout de suite. Je crois qu'on va plutot voir d'autres distros intégrer les meilleurs apsects de portage. 

 *technojunky wrote:*   

> S'il se plante, c'est pas si grave parce que il y aura toujours quelqu'un en arrière pour rammasser les bons morçeaux qui restes et faire quelque chose d'encore plus géniale. Tour ce que ça prend, c'est du temps

 Ce sur que Gentoo représente un grand pas en avant pour linux et on a de quoi rester optimiste pour la suite. Les plantés on peut vivre avec dès l'instant qu'on apprend (collectivement et individuellement) des experiences et que l'ensemble avance.  Gentoo a permis d'intégrer un vrai système de ports sur linux en améliorant le modèle bsd. C'est déjà énorme!! Une fois que tout le monde aura assimilé cette pratique d'autres questions se poseront. Si tu enlèves portage et peut-etre le mécanisme d'init que reste-t-il de radicalement différent avec Gentoo? Gentoo apporte une réponse fiable à la question de distribution et d'intégration des composants d'un système. Il n'apporte pas grande chose encore à la question essentielle, comment s'en servir pour faire un sytème linux globalement performant et cohérent. Quelqu'un dira sans doute que c'est a toi de savoir ce que tu en fais. Jusqu'à un certain point c'est vrai, mais le mécanisme impose des choix dans l'architecture de base qu'on ne maitrise pas.

----------

## DuF

Sans tout reprendre parce que c'est un peu long je vais donné un peu mon point de vue !

Pour le problème du webrsync, effectivement je suis d'accord, c'est assez inquiétant mais il est amha naturel de pensé qu'une telle erreur ne puisse se reproduire une 2ème fois car une telle erreur augmente la vigilence, mais cela ne reste que mon point de vue, ça se trouve... :p . Pour le reste je ne trouve pas. J'avais été confronté au problème de portage et d'une mise à jour qui n'aurait pas du être proposé car elle enlevait GCC... en tant que newbie (ça ne fait même pas un an que j'utilise réellement linux et je découvre encore pleins trucs tous les jours) j'avais résolu le problème en suivant les indications sur le forum... cela de manière simple et les solutions étaient dispos dans la journée... donc plutot réactif !

Comme je dis, je suis d'accord sur le fond, mais amha gentoo n'est pas faite pour faire serveur mis en production, pour ça y a debian stable  :Smile: 

Moi ce que je ne comprends pas dans votre débat, c'est que vous demandez à un système des choses qu'il ne peut faire par faute de jeunesse ? Pourquoi ne pas laisser les personnes qui s'en occupent faire comme elles l'entendent et surtout leur laisser le temps de le faire, car gentoo évolue pas mal je trouve !

Perso je pense que la seule chose actuellement qui manque à gentoo pour éviter les soucis que l'on peut rencontrer, c'est un 3ème niveau dans la stabilité :

un niveau dev/test => ~x86 (bon c'est x86 car fallait bien un exemple d'architecture) !

un niveau presque stable => x86

un niveau totalement stable => x86+

En gros, tous les paquages systèmes (portage, gcc....) vieux d'une semaine dans le niveau presque stable (x86) passerait en totalement stable, comme ça, ceux qui souhaitent un système qui jamais ne soit casser (par webrsync, gcc...) pourrait utiliser celui là (pour des serveurs en production par exemple) !

Enfin bon j'ai pas mal d'amis qui discutent souvent sur debian et de son fameux modèle/paradoxe stable/instable/testing... et ce que je remarque c'est : 

les servs en prod => stable (actuellement woody)

les postes utilisateurs/desktops => instable (Sid)

et pour les autres, des instables Sid mais encore plus bricolés et totalement instable  :Smile:  , car même une Sid est relativement stable a priori et peu sujet aux soucis. Donc tous sont en instables pour les PCs persos et je pense qu'actuellement sous gentoo nous sommes dans le même cas de figure. Si je prends mon cas de figure, en tant que poste desktop, je rencontre autant de souci en "x86" que eux en "Sid" c'est à dire pour le moment un depuis ma première installation.

C'est un point qui moi me parait important, ça se trouve j'ai loupé un truc au niveau de la Gentoo mais c'est comme ça que je le ressens !

Sinon pour le problème relatif à python, comme je ne connais pas python je ne vais pas m'étaler dessus.

Par contre j'aimerai bien un éclaircissement car je n'ai pas compris la phrase :  *Quote:*   

> doug-x07 a écrit
> 
> mais le mécanisme impose des choix dans l'architecture de base qu'on ne maitrise pas.

 

Que désignes-tu pas mécanisme et l'architecture de base ?

----------

## TGL

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Sans tout reprendre parce que c'est un peu long je vais donné un peu mon point de vue !

 

Ouaip, pareil... (j'ai mis le temps depuis mon précédent post, j'avais un peu oublié en fait)

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Pour le problème du webrsync, effectivement je suis d'accord, c'est assez inquiétant mais il est amha naturel de pensé qu'une telle erreur ne puisse se reproduire une 2ème fois car une telle erreur augmente la vigilence, mais cela ne reste que mon point de vue, ça se trouve... :p 

 

Bah la dernière boulette en date est ce baselayout qui foutait pas mal de truc en l'air si on fesait pas bien l'etc-update avant de rebooter. Bon, ok, c'est normal, il FAUT faire ses etc-updates. Mais en l'occurence, certains nouveaux scripts étants foireux, la version s'est vue à nouveau masquée, avec à la clef le même risque dans l'autre sens... Bref, des caffouillages sur des trucs importants, y'en a encore. Et à chaque fois c'est +/- parceque la phase ~arch est squizzée, ce qui ne devrait pas arriver. 

 *DuF wrote:*   

> J'avais été confronté au problème de portage et d'une mise à jour qui n'aurait pas du être proposé car elle enlevait GCC... [...]  j'avais résolu le problème en suivant les indications sur le forum... cela de manière simple et les solutions étaient dispos dans la journée... donc plutot réactif !

 

Oui, vraiment, un des points forts de la gentoo, c'est que la distrib étant assez mouvante, la communauté est toujours en alerte.

 *DuF wrote:*   

> amha gentoo n'est pas faite pour faire serveur mis en production, pour ça y a debian stable 
> 
> Moi ce que je ne comprends pas dans votre débat, c'est que vous demandez à un système des choses qu'il ne peut faire par faute de jeunesse ? Pourquoi ne pas laisser les personnes qui s'en occupent faire comme elles l'entendent et surtout leur laisser le temps de le faire, car gentoo évolue pas mal je trouve !

 

En l'état actuel des choses, je suis d'accord, mais j'éspère qu'on pourra un jour dire «y'a la gentoo stable». C'est clair que gentoo évolue pas mal, et je suis toujours aussi enthousiaste de suivre cette évolution. Mais tout l'intérêt d'en débattre, c'est de trouver de temps en temps des propositions constructives, et de pas laisser complètement les developpeurs dans leur coin sans feedback.

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Perso je pense que la seule chose actuellement qui manque à gentoo pour éviter les soucis que l'on peut rencontrer, c'est un 3ème niveau dans la stabilité [...] 

 

Oui, je pense qu'il faudrait qqch comme ça, mais c'est pas non plus tout à fait ce que moi j'avais en tête. Je verrais bien 2 choses en fait:

* on garde ~arch et arch, mais:

 - avec une politique plus stricte au niveau de l'arbre portage (càd que personne, même un super developpeur qui a tous les droits sur le cvs, ne devraient skizzer la phase ~arch, et que cette phase devrait durer au moins... un certain temps)

 - on donne à l'utilisateur la possibilité de choisir des catégories de paquets pour lesquels il veut être testeur ~arch, tout en lui laissant la possibilité d'être en stable pour d'autres choses. Parceque pour l'instant, c'est un peu du tout ou rien (sauf à se mettre en ~arch sur un paquet précis mais c'est chiant, on oublie, tout ça). Si par contre les gens pouvaient dire "je veux bien être testeur pour les applis desktop mais pas pour ma glibc et mes services", je pense que plus de gens participeraient au test, hors c'est ça qui manque.

* on crée des branches "rock stable", qui correspondraient un peu aux releases dans les distribs traditionnelles, càd qu'on marque des ensembles de paquets comme connus pour marcher bien ensembles, et qu'on ne met à jour que pour des bugfixes importants. Ce processus de release pourrait tout à fait se faire en parallèle à l'évolution continue (celle actuelle) de l'arbre portage. Ce serait plus destiné aux serveurs, etc. De fait, c'est +/- ce à quoi on devrait arriver si l'idée des updates "security only" aboutit.

De façon générale, je pense que ce genre de choses (ou des variantes hein, je prétends pas avoir trouvée la panacée) viendront un jour ou l'autre. Portage est une bonne base, et y'a plein de moyens de le faire encore évoluer, et je crois que donner plus de possibilité à l'utilisateur pour créer vraiment sa politique de gestion des paquets serait une bonne chose (à commencer aussi par un fichier de "mask" perso pour surcharger celui standard, et puis un fichier de "unmask" aussi, etc). 

Et en attendant, j'encourage les utilisateurs "desktop" à passer en ~arch. C'est vrai qu'on rencontre des petits problèmes de temps en temps, mais c'est rarement bien méchant. La plupart du temps, il s'agit simplement de transmettre un patch du bugzilla du logiciel foireux au bugzilla de gentoo... Bref c'est souvent l'affaire d'1/4 d'heure de contribuer à faire avancer le schmilblick.

----------

## DuF

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bah la dernière boulette en date est ce baselayout qui foutait pas mal de truc en l'air si on fesait pas bien l'etc-update avant de rebooter. Bon, ok, c'est normal, il FAUT faire ses etc-updates. Mais en l'occurence, certains nouveaux scripts étants foireux, la version s'est vue à nouveau masquée, avec à la clef le même risque dans l'autre sens... Bref, des caffouillages sur des trucs importants, y'en a encore. Et à chaque fois c'est +/- parceque la phase ~arch est squizzée, ce qui ne devrait pas arriver. 

 

Bah j'ai envie de dire, les etc-update faut les faire systématiquement, et pour ceux qui le font régulièrement ils ont pas une 50aine de fichiers à mettre à jour. L'autre coup sur le forum un mec avait 97 fichiers à updater.... forcément le faire avec etc-update ça ne motive pas à le faire. Moi dans ce cas je pense que le mec il n'a pas à se plaindre, ça fait partie des choses de base à faire avec la gentoo, après ne pas l'accepter ça revient à ne pas vouloir utiliser de gentoo !

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Oui, je pense qu'il faudrait qqch comme ça, mais c'est pas non plus tout à fait ce que moi j'avais en tête. Je verrais bien 2 choses en fait:
> 
> * on garde ~arch et arch, mais:
> 
>  - avec une politique plus stricte au niveau de l'arbre portage (càd que personne, même un super developpeur qui a tous les droits sur le cvs, ne devraient skizzer la phase ~arch, et que cette phase devrait durer au moins... un certain temps)
> ...

 

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, ça rejoint un peu mon idée, mais d'une manière un peu différente. Mais on est d'accord que pour tout ce qui touche à portage, glibc, gcc... il serait bon d'avoir un niveau stable total !

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Et en attendant, j'encourage les utilisateurs "desktop" à passer en ~arch. C'est vrai qu'on rencontre des petits problèmes de temps en temps, mais c'est rarement bien méchant. La plupart du temps, il s'agit simplement de transmettre un patch du bugzilla du logiciel foireux au bugzilla de gentoo... Bref c'est souvent l'affaire d'1/4 d'heure de contribuer à faire avancer le schmilblick.

 

Hum moi je suis en arch et non ~arch car je me vois mal utiliser Xfree 4.2.99 ou d'autres trucs dans le genre. Comme je l'ai dit je suis assez nouveau (même si j'ai pas mal de bonnes bases en info, réseau...) au niveau de linux, et pas mal de choses m'échappent encore. Mais si tu me dis que ça se fait assez facilement je veux bien m'y mettre  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bah j'ai envie de dire, les etc-update faut les faire systématiquement

 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, mais ça reste quand même un cafouillage. Imagine par exemple que tu lances un "emerge -u world" qui met à jour baselayout et qui 10 paquets plus loin se vautre sur la compil d'autre chose... t'as alors pas eu de message pour te parler des nouveaux fichiers de conf, et tu te dis "fait chier je continuerai demain", et tu coupe le pc parceque tu dors à côté, et paf. Ok ça revient à une erreur de manip pour l'utilisateur, mais on lui a quand même tendu un sacrée perche pour ça. Et pour quoi ? Pour revenir finallement en arrière qlqs jours après... Je trouve quand même que c'est une boulette, et que la prochaine fois, il serait bon que l'utilisateur se prenne un peu plus de warning pour cette update, et qu'elle ne soit publiée que quand on est sûr qu'elle marche bien.

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Hum moi je suis en arch et non ~arch car je me vois mal utiliser Xfree 4.2.99 ou d'autres trucs dans le genre.

 

C'est clair que ça peut faire un peu flipper, c'est pour ça que si on pouvait être que partiellement en ~arch, plus de gens oseraient y passer, au moins partiellement. 

Ce que tu peux faire aussi, c'est un fichier de mask perso (avec entre autre dedans ">=x11-base/xfree-4.2.9" dans ton cas), que tu ré-inclus dans packages.mask à chaque rsync :

```
alias emerge-rsync =  "emerge rsync ;  cat /root/package.mask >> /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask"
```

----------

## DuF

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ok ça revient à une erreur de manip pour l'utilisateur, mais on lui a quand même tendu un sacrée perche pour ça.

 

Je suis effectivement d'accord, dans ce cas on lui a tendu une perche énorme, d'où l'utilité de ce dont nous parlons, avoir des paquets sensibles à ne pas toucher par défaut, seulement après un long test. Du moins avoir le choix de pouvoir faire ça, rajouter ce 3ème niveau de stabilité pour ces paquets là.

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ce que tu peux faire aussi, c'est un fichier de mask perso (avec entre autre dedans ">=x11-base/xfree-4.2.9" dans ton cas), que tu ré-inclus dans packages.mask à chaque rsync...

 

Il pourrait être intéressant de pouvoir spécifier dans /etc/make.conf 1 variable d'environnement pour un 2ème fichier de mask, genre : packages.perso.mask !

Je pense que ça pourrait être sympa et pas trop compliqué à mettre en place amha.

----------

## TGL

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Il pourrait être intéressant de pouvoir spécifier dans /etc/make.conf 1 variable d'environnement pour un 2ème fichier de mask, genre : packages.perso.mask !

 

C'est clair que ça serait plus propre, mais jusque là cette proposition est restée sans echo. Peut-être qu'il faudrait en remettre une couche ou l'implémenter, parceque c'est clair que c'est pas compliqué... Python, anyone ?

----------

## DuF

Moi perso je suis un développeur de bas-étage et je ne connais pas le python :p

Je pourrai tenter qqchose mais à mon avis c pas gagné lol  :Smile: 

Sinon TGL est ce que à ton avis je peux utiliser pour mon poste chez moi qui me sert au multimédia, net, mail, jeux.... les versions suivantes : 

sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2

sys-libs/glibc-2.3.1-r3

x11-base/xfree-4.2.99.4

En fait je n'ai qu'un PC, donc j'ai pas envie de tout réinstaller  :Smile: 

J'ai besoin d'openGL par exemple, j'utilise fluxbox, etc....

----------

## TGL

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Sinon TGL est ce que à ton avis je peux utiliser pour mon poste chez moi qui me sert au multimédia, net, mail, jeux.... les versions suivantes : 
> 
> sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2
> 
> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.1-r3
> ...

 

Pour xfree pas de pb à priori, ça y'a déjà pas mal de monde qui l'utilise. Pour glibc, les changements par rapport à la -r2 sont pas trop violents donc pourquoi pas. Et pour gcc par contre, je sais pas, je suis toujours en 2.95... Pas encore trouvé les 2 jours nécéssaires à la recompil générale  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

lol c'est pareil, qd j'ai vu la longueur de tout ce qu'il y avait a recompilé sur mon système en faisant un emerge -u world en ~x86 j'ai dit oula, faudra que je vois ça un autre jour  :Wink: 

Parce que vu que j'utilise mon post en desktop, j'ai un peu de tout, jeux, WM, dev, multimédia... ça fait pas mal d'applis, même beaucoup bien que je n'ai ni kde ni gnome d'installer, donc bon :p

Je vais y aller petit à petit je pense  :Smile: 

----------

